# Hike Monday 10/11 - Whiteface/Passaconaway



## Juls (Oct 6, 2004)

A few of us are planning to do Mt. Whiteface/Passaconaway on Monday as long as the weather is clear and dry. If not we plan on doing Mt Carrigain.   It's a holiday so what better way of spending the day?     We're doing Blueberry Ledge, Rollins to Dicey Mill Trail.   It's 11.8 miles with 3800 ft elevation gain and book time is 8 hours.    Anyone interested?


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 7, 2004)

> It's a holiday



Hol-i-day?


Have a blast ... I'll be jealousy looking out the office window!


----------



## Juls (Oct 7, 2004)

You definitely work too much!   Doesn't your company know its a holiday for hikers to do their thing?


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, I do, and no, they don't, nor do our European or Asian customers...

However, I do get the day after Thanksgiving, so I'm starting to think about how to spend that long weekend (thoughts include an overnight somewhere with day trips up Camels Hump and Mansfield, or a backpack into the Wild River Valley just to enjoy being out).

We'll hike at some point - considering we probably live within a couple miles of each other!


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2004)

That is a great foliage hike this time of year, make sure you go to the ledges off of Passaconaway that overlook the entire Kanc Valley area.  Last year on the same weekend the colors were spectacular.  

Unfortunately, I am working too on Columbus day  too, so enjoy!!  

Tony   :flag:


----------



## skimom (Oct 7, 2004)

I would love to join this hike.  I think maybe my family might just never talk to me again if I take another day off in the woods   :argue: 

Just returned from backpacking in BSP and will hit Owl's Head Saturday.  Heading out on Monday would mean two outa three weekend days I'd be out doing my thing.  hm, don't think that'll go over real well, but if they're feeling generous I'm definately in.

Put me down as a maybe


----------

